

Apple has the world’s largest hedge fund: $117 billion - de1978st
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/apple-quietly-created-world-largest-hedge-fund-worth-143008110.html

======
WiseWeasel
Here's the source article, more interesting than the blogspam linked:

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2012-09-30/presenting-
worlds-b...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2012-09-30/presenting-worlds-
biggest-hedge-fund-you-have-never-heard)

~~~
RockyMcNuts
Zero Hedge is kind of a troll.

What makes it a hedge fund? That they set up a sub to manage their cash? No
indication they're taking risk to generate alpha like a macro fund such as
Bridgewater. It's not a hedge fund by any definition.

Where's the tax dodge? That they set it up in Reno, maybe because of some
state corporate income tax angle? What does looking for 'legal tax loopholes'
even mean?

The linked NYT article from April is pretty interesting and was discussed here
- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3903694>

Empty linkbait... slap up a headline with Apple and 'hedge fund' and people
will click on it.

In other news, boy trapped in refrigerator eats own foot.

~~~
de1978st
The relevance of the link was 'world's largest' in relation to Apple
specifically and hedge funds generally.

Why is this relevant? Visibility, the same reason why the nyt article was.

When you have a fund the size that has been mentioned, you are much more than
just a technology company, this needs to be recognized and understood, that
Apple is the leader in also opaque financial markets.

